# Dove soap bar



## _withoutYou (May 4, 2006)

i really want to get it because i just want to give my skin a break from everything i've tried(accutane, b/p, etc.). i've read that some people break out from it yet the people with the skin type get very different results, i really want to buy it since there are a ton of good reviews about it. should i buy it and try it... what have i got to loose right?


----------



## juls91285 (May 4, 2006)

I was feeling exactly like you are last week and then I came upon another post where someone was talking about using dove bar soap and I thought what the heck might as well. I just didn't think it could get much worse. I was right. I've only been using it for about a week but I am still really loving the way my skin feels afterwards. I use the sensitive bar and I paired it up with the sensitive lotion and I'm really liking it. Good luck. I hope it works well for you


----------



## emily_3383 (May 4, 2006)

I have dry/sensitive skin and i found that dove really dried my skin im still looking for something different.


----------



## _withoutYou (May 4, 2006)

juls91285, i'm glad you're liking it so far. hopefully, it will work for me also and it won't cause me anymore breakouts(i've been having a lot of those lately :icon_sad: ) my skin is very irritated at the moment... a lot of dry patches, break outs AND it's so darn itchy. :scream3:

emily_3383, did it cause you any breakouts?


----------



## aninatolosa (May 4, 2006)

I know me too! I have dry patches on my face now. I dont know if its pre-mature aging or what...I put on moisturizer though.

I dont use dove soap bard on my face, just on my body. I do also have dry skin, hair, and body. WEIRD huh, but its bearable. I can hide it but i can feel it. DOVE is good for the body but not on my face coz i think it also dried up my face before.


----------



## jayleelah (May 4, 2006)

why dont u try the Alep soap bar ? my skin is very dry on my body and it works well for me.

On my face I use the moroccan black soap. I always had an oily face. And my skin is so smooth and not dehydrated like when I use products for oily skin.

Those are 2 natural soaps and I just love them.


----------



## hawaiilatina (May 4, 2006)

Dove works fine for me and 6 year old daughter as well. We have a lot of allergies and this is good for us. Sometimes I switch and use oil of olay as well.


----------



## Nessicle (May 4, 2006)

I love Dove! It's a beauty bar which is soap free so it's not harsh and doesnt strip your skin and also has moisturisers in it. I've used it for ages now and my skin is clear and glowing. Most of my friends use it too and they have healthy clear skin. It's apparently recommend by dermatologists especially for people with problem skin. I always get pangs of guilt though because I'm not spending ridiculous amounts of money on an 'all singing all dancing' cleanser but then I remind myself that a lot of it is hype and marketing! I also use Olay Complete for combo/oily skin with SPF15


----------



## Salope (May 4, 2006)

I love Dove soap. It's all I use in the shower and I used it on my face for years. It's one of the only things that took off all of my eye make up without irrirating my eyes. I recently switched to the Cetaphil face bar and I like that as well. I will likely rotate between the two bars of soap for my face. They leave my face feeling fresh &amp; clean.


----------



## Min (May 4, 2006)

I tried it &amp; it dried my face out &amp; made it tight. Most bar cleansers do that to me though.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 4, 2006)

no i didnt get any breakouts but my skin got really dry and itchy so i stopped using it.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 4, 2006)

I use dove and it doesnt seem to be breaking me out, although for the first week i did notice tiny pimples but they went straight away after that so did my other spots.


----------



## Becka (May 4, 2006)

I love the bar, I don't think its made of the same harsh ingred as soap, I think its made w/ moisturizers. Anyway works well for me and i have really sensitive skin.


----------



## KellyB (May 4, 2006)

My step-daughter has horrible exzema and Dove is the only soap she can use that doesn't cause a break-out. I use it when I run out of my regular facial cleansers.


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 4, 2006)

i love dove soap...it has never caused any problems for me


----------



## braidey (May 4, 2006)

I Have Heard Good Things About Dove Soap, I Think I Am Going To Give It A Try. I Currently Use Ivory B/c It Is 99% Pure And Fragrance Free.


----------



## KimC2005 (May 4, 2006)

When I used Dove soap bar on my face it really dried it out and left me with itchy dry patches in several spots on my face. It was also very tight as well. I didn't like it, but maybe its just my skin type.


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 4, 2006)

Ditto! Dove products do not contain soap! Recommended by my Derm when I was in my teens along with Aveeno products. My Mom and Grandmom swear by them and they have georgeous skin. It's great for the body also and cost very little. The Nutrium products are the best for dry skin.:inlove:


----------



## Nessicle (May 4, 2006)

It's great to know that so many women like the simple approach same as me! I've seen so many beautiful women in their 60's and 70's and they've all told me they use Dove and nothing else. I hope I grow old like them from using my Dove! lol!

I broke out a bit at first b/c all the crap from deep down was coming to the surface but not badly. A lot of 'proper' cleansers i.e. like clarins and clinique etc are more harsh on your face than Dove as most contain alcohol, benzoyl peroxide and sodium laureth sulfate which can be quite harsh. Dove doesnt contain any of those.

I can't use anything else now b/c nothing else makes me feel as clean! I also take my make up off on a night using Dove and a soft face flannel as I find the flannel exfoliates my skin too, like I'm getting an exfoliation every night - so cheap!


----------



## peekaboo (May 4, 2006)

I love Dove for my body and use it once and a while for my face-I find it to be non-irritating and doesn't leave my skin tight and dry.


----------



## _withoutYou (May 4, 2006)

i got this yesterday night and started washing my face with it. i took a shower today and i washed my hair with it as well haha =P yeah.


----------



## Becka (May 5, 2006)

I'm a firm believer that the less stuff in terms of creams/lotions/peels etc. that you put on your face, the better ...


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

i've had the WORST skin since november from stress. nothing's cleared it up except...

DOVE!!! i use the sensitive skin one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my face isn't 100% clear now, but it's MUCHHHHHHH better. i've only been using it for a week now, but i will never, ever go back to anything else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynista (May 5, 2006)

I take the same approach to skincare - less is more. Most of the other cleansers are just packed with harmful stuff...or simply, have toooooo many ingredients. I'm obsessed with checking ingredients now...if the ignredients of a product aren't posted on their website...i find it a little dodgy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is the Dove soap bar effective at makeup removal? do you use it on your eyes?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 5, 2006)

For me its not effective at all to take MU off! last weekend i stopped round a friends house and i had forgotten my make up remover so i thought id just try dove on its own. Now im suffering big time iv broke out so bad!!! i recommend u take your MU of first then use dove, thats what i usually do and my skin was fine then.


----------



## beautynista (May 5, 2006)

thanks for the tip! to be honest i ALWAYS wipe my face and eyes with makeup removing towlettes then wash my face anyway.


----------



## Nessicle (May 6, 2006)

I just use Dove to take my make up off I don't use anything else but I do use a damp cloth to gently wipe off the dove and I find it removes it really well. I use it on my whole face but I use an eye gel too

I know what you mean about checking ingredients I'm the same! i notice that Clarins don't list their ingredients but only list the plant extracts which I find bit odd!


----------



## beautynista (May 6, 2006)

i'm going to buy some today and test it out! Hopefully i'll like it...im using Dove Sensitive Essentials cream cleanser now..i don't have sensitive skin but i like the fact that there is less ingredients  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nessicle (May 8, 2006)

UPDATE:

Well I think my favourite cleanser in the whole world is starting to break me out :-(

In the last 2 weeks I've woken up with more and more spots so I've got a Clinique facial soap to try as it doesnt contain detergents (the SA told me Dove does - I know it has a mild detergent that goes in to most baby products etc so I dont think it's as bad as she's making out!) so I'm going to see how I go. If my spots don't clear up then I know it's not my lovely Dove and maybe my moisturiser. Will see how I go anyway!

The SA told me to use a make up remover first before using the facial soap - what's the point in that?! I won't be doing - think it's just a marketing gimmick to get you to buy the whole range! Well expensive!


----------



## xkatiex (May 8, 2006)

I use Clinique's facial soap, and its brilliant! cleans my face really well. I would recommend you take your makeup of first with gentle makeup remover wipes. Then wash your face, it will feel clean and refreshed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good luck x


----------



## Nessicle (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Katie!

Just seems like such a pain having to use something seperate to take my make up off. Can I not just cleanse twice with the bar? and use a flannel to remove the soap and make up?


----------



## xkatiex (May 8, 2006)

I have used the clinique facial soap to remove makeup before (usually when I run out of wipes) but I got the soap in my eye once and it stung a bit so I would recommend wipes or a makeup cleanser.


----------



## Nessicle (May 8, 2006)

I'm still having doubts about the Clinique ya know....

I think I may take it back. I think the breakout's come from switching to Olay Complete Care moisturiser - I seem to remember it breaking me out before and thinking about it I only appear to have been breaking out since I changed my regular Olay Beauty Fluid to Olay Complete Care. I hear a lot of people break out from this.

I just don't want to start using the clinique one to find out that it won't remove my make up or isn't cleansing enough so I'm just gonna take it back. I can always buy it again if after I've switched back to my regular moisturiser the spots don't clear up!

Thanks for your advice though Katie!


----------



## xkatiex (May 8, 2006)

No probs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## beautynista (May 8, 2006)

hopefully its not Dove! = )

ive been using Dove beauty bar for a few days now and im honestly luvin it...i also have the Clinique one but the Dove is much better at cleansing IMHO.


----------



## _withoutYou (May 9, 2006)

aw sorry to hear that. keep us updated.


----------



## Nessicle (May 9, 2006)

Am switching back to the Sensitive skin version of Dove as it is much more compatible with my skin. I love the regular white bar for the smell and creaminess but I just think I must be sensitive to one of the ingredients as my breakouts are getting worse and I never had that problem with the Sensitive skin one (the same one that Jen's using!)


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 9, 2006)

Hope your skin starts improving. If your skin doesnt start to improve maybe its because you use dove to take your make up off and theres still traces of dirt left on the skin, i only used dove once to take my MU off and in return i gained 12 spots!! so ill know never to make that mistake again! if you dont want the fuss of having to take you MU off you could try using a toner and see if any dirt is still coming off.


----------



## Nessicle (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Becky! I use a face cloth and really good lather so I know my make up is gone and my face is squeaky clean. I just think my skin is a bit sensitive at the moment so if i use the sensitive skin version of dove then I should be fine - I was using that before and my skin was clear and bright!

I've just started using a Clinique soap cos I bought it and want to use it up but after that I'm going back to my Dove sensitive - my HG! Maybe the fragrance in the regular white bar irritated it? I feel ugly!

PS how's the foundation??


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 9, 2006)

Awww i know what you mean i feel ugly right now too. I think it could actually have something to do with the fragrance. I much prefer the sensitive bar over the original, since using the sensitive bar my pores got smaller, i hardly broke out and my skin wasnt as dry. Thinking about it, it was the original bar i used to take my MU the other weekend when i broke out. Maybe its just not as effective at removing MU like sensitive bar? and thats why you could have broke out.

Oh and the foundation is lovely, thank you. Best foundation iv ever tried, even my bf complimented me straight away and said how beautiful i looked:icon_chee hes asked me to never go back to the foundations i used before.


----------



## Kelly (May 9, 2006)

I tried the Dove Sensitive Skin Cleanser (the liquid) and it left me with dry patches. So then again, I went right back to my Aloette Gentle Foaming Cleanser and my skin was back to normal again.

I heard that the BAR is better than the liquid, so maybe I will try the BAR next time. How do you guys store your BARS, I mean I'm so germaphobic that I feel I would need to put it in a case or something to not let bacteria or germs or whatever. I would just like to find something that's nice and cheap and with not very many ingrediants.


----------



## beautynista (May 9, 2006)

i know what you mean, i'm a germaphobe as well! right now, i just put the bar in my old clinique soap case - the shape is different though so im going to buy one of those $3 soap cases from the drug store!


----------



## Kelly (May 9, 2006)

That's what I would do as well. Has anyone had better experience with the BAR compared to the liquid Dove cleanser?


----------



## beautynista (May 9, 2006)

me! definitely. The sensitive cream cleanser didnt do a good job at removing makeup and actually "cleaning"...the bar on the other hand is awesome at that!


----------



## Nessicle (May 10, 2006)

I think it's the fragrances in the original one that broke me out so I'm defo going back to the sensitive Dove. I'm just using a clinique soap now (mild) but IMO it's no better than the sensitive Dove and the dove is so much cheaper so I doubt I'll repurchase the clinique as its so much more expensive and the Dove sensitive actually is more moisturising


----------



## _withoutYou (May 10, 2006)

I have a question. I've been using Dove Sensetive Soap Bar for almost 2 weeks now. Lately, I've noticed that I've been getting itty bitty break outs, like on my forehead and some on my cheeks. Is that an initial break out or something? I haven't got like huge pimples or anything. Helpppp :lol:


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 11, 2006)

This happened to me, for the first week or two i got tiny little spots nothing major though then after that they went.


----------



## Nessicle (May 11, 2006)

I got that too with the sensitive but it cleared up and didnt break me out


----------



## _withoutYou (May 11, 2006)

whoohoo!

thanks for the positive feedbacks, you two!!! =)

MUAHAHAHA


----------



## _withoutYou (May 12, 2006)

does anyone know approx. time(weeks,days,mothns) it will take for these little pimples to stop? :wassatt:

thanks!!!


----------



## Nessicle (May 15, 2006)

Mine cleared up in about 2-3 weeks, can't remember exactly but they didnt bother me because they weren't very noticeable


----------



## veron (May 15, 2006)

I just bought the bar and used it only twice.. i wasnt sure if i was gonna like it (at first, my skin felt dry and tight because i'm used to a creamy body wash) but with a good moisturizer, my skin felt nice and very clean after.

oh and i used to have little bumps and pimples on my back...until i started to moisturize it...i was avoiding that area thinking that it would make it worst..I was wrong! NOw my skin is almost clear and I just cant live without Cetaphil Moisturizing lotion, its non-greasy and its great for my sensitive skin

I'm still looking for the best cleanser to make my skin look even better, hope that Dove will work


----------



## Min (May 24, 2006)

Well I decided to give this another shot since its been years since Ive tried it. I thought maybe my skin could have changed over the years. I used it last night &amp; this A.M. &amp; my skin is itching like hell &amp; is flakey now. Oh well it would have been great since its so cheap but my skin just cant handle it I guess.


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 20, 2006)

Just wondered how everyone was getting on with the Dove Bar's?! I've been using the Clinique Mild Facial Soap for about 4 weeks now and don't think I'll purchase it again. It's not that it's bad - just doesn't do much to my skin to justify the Â£9 I paid for it when for just 50p or so I can get the Dove sensitive and it does exactly the same. Also noticed my skin is pretty dull at the moment whereas with the Dove it was a bit brighter! Going to start reusing the Dove tonight!


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 20, 2006)

Not to complicate your decision-making, but I've read in several publications that the only cleanser that Cindy Crawford has ever used on her face is Ivory soap.


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what Ivory soap is? I've heard lots of references to it and it sounds good but I've no idea what it is lol!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 20, 2006)

i used it accidentally when i moved a few weeks ago thinking it was dove (the smell should've given it away, but i was being lazy) and my face dried up SO much. it's so harsh and strong. maybe there's a mild version?

oh, and i'm still using dove. i love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 20, 2006)

I looked on the internet and it appears that Ivory is only available in the US so that's probably why I've never seen it lol!

I'm sooo glad the Dove is working for you! I can't wait to get back to using it! It's the best facial cleanser ever! What moisturiser do you use Jen?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jun 20, 2006)

Iv stopped using dove but only because i went to 5 different stores and couldnt find dove sensitive anywhere! so i decided to get simple (UK brand) cleansing bar and my skins alot better.


----------



## AngelaMH (Jun 20, 2006)

I use the Dove calming night bar soap in the shower but not on my face. :nixweiss:


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 21, 2006)

vanessa, i use udder cream! no spf, though, but it's summer, so i wanna get some color on my face lol

becky, sorry you couldn't find sensitive skin bar, but glad another one is working for you!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 21, 2006)

Dove is the only bar soap I'll ever use... Caress is my only alternative. It's gentle on the skin, and best for the more sensitive areas (as in, down there). My mom didn't know my sister was allergic, so she has pock marks on her legs and arms from it, but they've gotten better over the years. There's so many different versions of it now too, which makes it a wee bit better now IMHO.


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 21, 2006)

Udder Cream? lol!! How cool! I don't use an SPF in my moisturiser (I know that's quite bad!) but it's the only moisturiser that doesnt make my face greasy!

I used my Dove sensitve bar last night and I'd forgotten how lovely and moisturising it is! After I'd used the Clinique soap my face was quite squeaky but felt tight - not with trusty old Dove!


----------



## Andi (Jun 21, 2006)

IÂ´ve been using it since you started this thread and I canÂ´t complain. works very well and makes my skin super soft. I also love that it foams so much, for some reason a cleanser/soap has to produce a lot of foam for me to believe it really cleans your skin


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 21, 2006)

Which one do you use hun? The Sensitive or Original? I agree I don't feel that my face is clean unless it foams a lot, My skin feels lovely today after using the Sensitive and I love how cheap it is!


----------



## Andi (Jun 21, 2006)

on the box it says "Dove Cream Bar"..so IÂ´m guessing thatÂ´s the original one?


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 22, 2006)

yeah I think that's the original! I'm allergic to the fragrance but I love the smell so wish I could use it!!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 22, 2006)

I totally Love Dove's prodycts.I love their soap,theur body wash the lot.I love the rich creamy lather and their creamy body wash.I have always loved Dove and i love to envelope my whole body with their beautiful products.


----------

